

Why parallel programming frameworks like Apple GCD, Intel TBB, Cilk don't work? - tech_junkie
http://www.futurechips.org/software-for-hardware-guys/parallel-programming-frameworks-solve-part-problem.html

======
chalst
More lousy and sensational title than the linked original: "Parallel
Programming: Why new frameworks only solve a part of the problem?"

Good link, though.

